# I will be state champion.



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

I am training for the the state powerlifting records for the 165 weight class age group 16-17. I have 20 months to train. I will be doing westside. I am also going to be eating around 4200 calories a day. I haven't been eating much lately and I am going to get serious about that again. I will eat 4200 calories a day until I weight 175 pounds. That should take around 7 months.  

 Here is the routine.

 ME Squat/Deadlift day

 Box squats (1 week) good mornings (1 week) deadlifts (1 week) good mornings (1 week) box squats(1 week) deadlifts (1 week) (repeat)(Primary)
    dimal deadlifts 2 x 20 
 rack deadlifts 3 x 5-10
    Decline weighted situps - 4 x 8-12
    calf raise - 3 x 8-12

    ME Bench Press Day:

    Bench Press (for 2 weeks) rack lock outs (2 weeks) - Work my way up to 1RM beginning with triples (Primary)
    Incline DB press - 2 x 5-10
 Military press - 3 x 5-10
    Bent over rows - 3 x 5-10
    Wide grip pull ups - 2xfailure

    Squat/deadlift Day:
    Speed squats 8 x 2 (50% (of 1rm)55% 60% back to 50% change every week) (Primary)
    Stiff legged deadlifts 5 x 5-10
    Hyper extensions 3 x 5-10
 Glute ham raises 3 x failure

    DE Bench Press Day:
    Bench press - 9 x 3 with explosive speed (Primary)
    CG Bench Press - 2 x 5-10
 incline DB - 3 x 5-10
    Military press press - 2 x 5-10
    Bent over rows - 3 x 5-10
    Wide grip pull ups - 2xfailure


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2005)

Good to have goals.  Can't wait to see how things go!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

Today is the frist time I have done good mornings.

 Good mornings 95x3 135x3 155x3 185x3 205x2 205x1 195x2 195x2
 Front squats 135x4 185x3 195x2
 Rack deadlifts (went just below knees) 275x4 275x3 275x4
 Dimel deadlifts 225x12 225x11 (these are explosive rack deadlifts with higher reps)
 Decline sit ups 4 sets with 35 pounds
 Calve raises 4 sets with 110 pounds.

 This work out was a little different than it will be usually.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

What are the records now and what are your lifts at the moment??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What are the records now and what are your lifts at the moment??


 The records are 
 Bench 292
 Squat 405
 Deadlift 455

 My maxes are around
 bench 210
 Squat (I can hit around 315 non powerlifter style)
 Deadlift 340

 I know I have a long way to go.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes but did you use equipment to hit those lifts?????
A super suit will jack up your dead and esp your squat....so you are closer than you think


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes but did you use equipment to hit those lifts?????
> A super suit will jack up your dead and esp your squat....so you are closer than you think


 No I didn't use any equipment. I forgot I could use suits. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2005)

Best of luck to you my Friend, I'll be here with ya!!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2005)

Whoever organizes it will have rules that you should look into, they may be raw lifts. There are 16 year old girls benching in the 200s that are tiny little things, because they are ASSISTED lifts.

292 sounds raw to me.  Good luck!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 292 sounds raw to me.  Good luck!!


 Yea, that's what I thought too. I'll look it up...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

It's "USA powerlifting" if I recall, P-funk said that is a raw federation. I can't open the rule book file for some reason. Do you know if that fed is raw mudge?


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> It's "USA powerlifting" if I recall, P-funk said that is a raw federation. I can't open the rule book file for some reason. Do you know if that fed is raw mudge?


292 was raw and drug tested..
where is that thread P-funk gave the web site ti the powerlifting records


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54567


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2005)

Best of luck kid, don't let anything or anyone stop you...


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54567


cool


----------



## Mudge (Oct 15, 2005)

http://worldpowerliftingcongress.com/
http://worldpowerliftingcongress.com/upcomingmeets.htm

Might find some good stuff here.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

40 - 44 Age Group                                45 - 49 Age Group                         50 - 54 Age Group

125 Kg. Class

S          455.0    Tillman         Usa 05                        383.0    Ford           Usa    03                   365.0    Bentley         Usa     00

*b          272.5    Bentley *        Usa                           247.5    Mckee         Usa    05                  232.5    Bentley         Usa     00

D          388.0    Carter           Gb                             365.0    Carter           Gb                         357.5    Carter           Gb       99

T          997.5    Bentley         Usa                            892.5    Meek               Usa                      892.5    Bentley         Usa     00


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

so about 600 raw is the 242 over 40 non tested record?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> so about 600 raw is the 242 over 40 non tested record?


 Looks like it. Are you going for the state record or bigger?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 40 - 44 Age Group                                45 - 49 Age Group                         50 - 54 Age Group
> 
> 125 Kg. Class
> 
> ...


 What did you click to find that? All I see are the euro records.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Looks like it. Are you going for the state record or bigger?


That is the National record....I cant hit that  

I think with proper training and the right cycle I can hit 550 at 242 easily......but we will see ( did 505 for 3 reps at 257 when I was 34 and that was when I was doing sets of 10-12 so I wasn't even trained for the low reps).........I have 18 months to get there..

Skipping working out for over 2 years really killed me....but I will hit 400 raw in a week or two and that ain't bad with only 5 months of training and at a fat 228.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is the National record....I cant hit that
> 
> I think with proper training and the right cycle I can hit 550 at 242 easily......but we will see ( did 505 for 3 reps at 257 when I was 34 and that was when I was doing sets of 10-12 so I wasn't even trained for the low reps).........I have 18 months to get there..
> 
> Skipping working out for over 2 years really killed me....but I will hit 400 raw in a week or two and that ain't bad with only 5 months of training and at a fat 228.


 Why don't you just compete in the 220 (or whatever it is) weight class instead of 242? Looks like we will be competing at around the same time.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Why don't you just compete in the 220 (or whatever it is) weight class instead of 242? Looks like we will be competing at around the same time.


No way in hell I can compete at 220.
I took off 2 years from all weights and after that lifted about once a month for the next year......now I have been in the gym 3-4 days a week for the last 3 months.....in another year I will gain back  30lbs of muscle that I lost so I will have to be very cut to hit 242..


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks good man.  Westside is awesome.  Just don't too caught up in your template.  Realistically, your routine should be chaning all the time based on your sticking points in the big 3.  

When I did WS before, sometimes I would go into the gym with a plan I made based on my previous sticking point.  It would be ME day, I would reveal a different sticking point, and change on the fly as a result.  That's what happened when I got my lats up to par so I could get the bar off my chest for bench pressing but had trouble locking out.

Good luck.  You're already pushing some pretty good numbers for your weight!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 16, 2005)

Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2005)

Go for it champ. But no more weed...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

I tried to do rack lock outs today, pathectic. I felt over trained before I got in the gym. So I only did part of my routine today. (I used a lot more volume last week than I posted before, bad idea)

    Rack lock outs (won't even bother with weight)
    Incline DB's 55x10 55x9 55x9 (more weight next time)
    Bent over rows 165x8 165x10 165x6


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

Foreman: good luck, man.
 Cowpimp: Yea, that was just an outline. I will change every week.
 Sox: Thanks, bro.
 Platnium: Maybe just a little bit lol. Can't hurt much.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Foreman: good luck, man.
> Cowpimp: Yea, that was just an outline. I will change every week.
> Sox: Thanks, bro.
> Platnium: Maybe just a little bit lol. Can't hurt much.


what rep ranges are you going to use in training????
are you going to mix it up over the year or just do low reps all the time (3-5).....and are you doing a speed day or high rep day??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> what rep ranges are you going to use in training????
> are you going to mix it up over the year or just do low reps all the time (3-5).....and are you doing a speed day or high rep day??


 Yea, I'm doing westside. So two speed days. (Which is a weak point of mine) I will being working in the 1-3 rep range for primary exercises, but besides that I will be doing 2-10 reps depending on how I feel.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm doing westside. So two speed days. (Which is a weak point of mine) I will being working in the 1-3 rep range for primary exercises, but besides that I will be doing 2-10 reps depending on how I feel.


I'm going to do sets of 10 for the next month......just started benching again 7 weeks ago....after about 3 years...
Then 8 reps for 3-4 months
Then sets of 5 for the next year....but will do high reps ( 10+)every eighth workout or so just to mix it up........
about 3 months before the contest I will start doing triples ( sets of 3 mostly) and a max once every 2 weeks..


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2005)

That's some nice weight your moving in those bent rows. Just one question, I haven't done any reading on Westside, but how come the weight has stayed the same throughout but the reps have varied so much (8 to 10 to 6)?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> That's some nice weight your moving in those bent rows. Just one question, I haven't done any reading on Westside, but how come the weight has stayed the same throughout but the reps have varied so much (8 to 10 to 6)?


 Oh, i go til failure. Some times I get adrinaline (SP) and get a good set.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2005)

Lookin' Good.  Too bad you'll never beat the state record i hold in h4x0rz'n b0x3nz~!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 17, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lookin' Good.  Too bad you'll never beat the state record i hold in h4x0rz'n b0x3nz~!!!!!!!!!!!!111


 I did said shit like that all day at school today.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lookin' Good.  Too bad you'll never beat the state record i hold in h4x0rz'n b0x3nz~!!!!!!!!!!!!111



Bahahaha.  You think you can handle my 3|33+ 5|<1||z?  I think not.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bahahaha. You think you can handle my 3|33+ 5|<1||z? I think not.


 1 @/\/\ +h3 |_|l+1/\/\@+3  p\/\//\/3rxxxx.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

cool.  Just saw this journal.  Looks like you started it while I was away.  Good luck on your quest for the state champ.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2005)

????Θⁿ╛+/╗╫⌐┐??ìò┴┴F▀=^⌐sOEs??+âÿ>¢3w⌐??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ????Θⁿ╛+/╗╫⌐┐??ìò┴┴F▀=^⌐sOEs??+âÿ>¢3w⌐??


Lol what the hell is that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd really like to be able to follow this journal. Could you please speak in English?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ????Θⁿ╛+/╗╫⌐┐??ìò┴┴F▀=^⌐sOEs??+âÿ>¢3w⌐??


 I think the theory is sound, but I would contest that generally accepted practices would instead show =^⌐sdss+/╗╫⌐┐Es??+âÿ>¢3w⌐F▀.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Lol what the hell is that?


Thats old school baby.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 19, 2005)

Speed squats 135x2 (for like 8 sets) God I hate speed day, the weight is embarressing lol.
 Cleans 115x3 135x3 145x2 145x2 135x3 (I can go much heavier, but I just couldn't drop into the front squat far fast today. Probably because I haven't done them since july)
 SLDL 205x9 205x8 205x8 205x9
 Decline weighted sit ups 45x30 45x20
 DB deadlift (holy shit these are awkward, I couldn't keep my legs from getting in the way so again I could have gone much heavier) 70x10 85x10 85x10


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 20, 2005)

Speed bench 115x3 (8 sets)
 CG bench 155x5 145x7
 Incline DBs 60x8 60x6
 Split jerks 95x3 115x1 105x2
 Bent over rows 165x8 165x5 165x5
 Pull ups 18 10

 For those speed benches I come off the bench beause I'm strongest on lock outs. Should I use more weight from now on?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2005)

use more weight if you are able to move with great speed still.  I come off the bench a little when I used to do them also.  What do I know though?  I sucked at bench press.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2005)

As far as I can tell with speed training, you should definitely be moving up the weight if you can maintain the same speed.  In general, speed > weight with DE training, but you want to be acclimating the weight with your DE exercises too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 22, 2005)

I got a lot weaker from not deadlifting for 6 weeks.
 Deadlifts 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 275x3 285x2 295x0 295x0 295x0 285x2 I hit 275x6 or 7 when i stopped deadlifting. I can barely get it for 3 now. Not surprized though, 6 weeks is too long. to not do something.
 Deep front squats 135x3 185x3 205x1
 Decline sit ups 25x20 25x20

 Going to do some glute ham raises now. I can't do any unassisted yet.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I got a lot weaker from not deadlifting for 6 weeks.
> Deadlifts 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 275x3 285x2 295x0 295x0 295x0 285x2 I hit 275x6 or 7 when i stopped deadlifting. I can barely get it for 3 now. Not surprized though, 6 weeks is too long. to not do something.
> Deep front squats 135x3 185x3 205x1
> Decline sit ups 25x20 25x20
> ...




why bother dropping and doing reps at the end?  You should have just worked up in doubles and then stopped when you failed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why bother dropping and doing reps at the end? You should have just worked up in doubles and then stopped when you failed.


 K, i'll do that from now on.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> K, i'll do that from now on.




on max day you are looking for a new max (or just the stress of attempting a new max....it is the stress that matters).  Also, make sure you never do the same weight in the same sequences that way you will not be adapting to a certain protocol. For example lets say this week you went:

135/5
175/2
205/2
225/2
265/2
285/1
305/1
315/0

next week you could go:

140/5
180/2
210/2
230/2
270/2
290/1
310/1
320/0

etc...that way even if you failed at 310 you would have had more wieght on the bar leading up to it.  it is the stress that you want.

Of course that is if you are planning on deadlifting for a few weeks in a row and not changing the exercises each week.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> on max day you are looking for a new max (or just the stress of attempting a new max....it is the stress that matters). Also, make sure you never do the same weight in the same sequences that way you will not be adapting to a certain protocol. For example lets say this week you went:
> 
> 135/5
> 175/2
> ...


 I won't do the same primary exercise 2 weeks in a row. I am thinking of doing higher reps with deadlifts after I max on good mornings next week. I don't know if thats a bad idea or not. I just seemed to do better deadlifting when I didn't take a week off when I did it for body building.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

What's your weak point in the deadlift?  That is to say, where did you fail with 295?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What's your weak point in the deadlift? That is to say, where did you fail with 295?


 Can't get it off the floor. It's not a major weak point, my deadlift weak point is very noticable.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I won't do the same primary exercise 2 weeks in a row. I am thinking of doing higher reps with deadlifts after I max on good mornings next week. I don't know if thats a bad idea or not. I just seemed to do better deadlifting when I didn't take a week off when I did it for body building.




I like to keep the same exercises for a few weeks. It helps me make sure I am progressing before i mix it up.

anyway...stop deadlifting.  work on all the supporting muscles and then put it together.  Maybe do something like deadlift every 3rd or 4th week.  You have a long time until your meet.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like to keep the same exercises for a few weeks. It helps me make sure I am progressing before i mix it up.
> 
> anyway...stop deadlifting. work on all the supporting muscles and then put it together. Maybe do something like deadlift every 3rd or 4th week. You have a long time until your meet.


 I know, I just want my deadlift to be back to were it was. Probably a good idea to do what I said before. I will just do it next week for a max and then switch.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I know, I just want my deadlift to be back to were it was. Probably a good idea to do what I said before. I will just do it next week for a max and then switch.




you just maxed today didn't you?  Now you should have a good idea of how to get to your goal and bring that deadlift up.  Work your percentages.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Can't get it off the floor. It's not a major weak point, my deadlift weak point is very noticable.



A couple of things to look for:

Make sure your form is good.  I know I know, everyone thinks their form is great, but never be afraid to re-evaluate!

When you setup, don't hang around in the bottom position very long before you start to pull.  If you need to psyche yourself up, do it before you get down low.  Just get down and pull without much delay.  You need to take full advantage of the myotatic stretch reflex.

Do some speed pulls.  I don't know if you have any planned, but do some speed work with deadlifts if you don't.  You need to generate maximal force quickly to get the bar going.  Try loading the bar with 25s so you start in a little bit of a deficit.

Try some platform deadlifts, or even just loading the bar with 25s like with the speed work.  This can be done as an ME movement, or a heavy accessory exercise.  I definitely suggest going pretty heavy though.

If you're tall, then you might need to hit up the hamstrings a bit.  Leg drive is definitely helpful in getting the bar up for tall individuals.  If you're short, then the lower back is a more likely culprit.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh, and one other thing.  If you do deadlifts for reps, don't bounce.  Pause for a second or so in between repetitions so you have to actually develop the force yourself instead of taking advantage of momentum from the floor.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Try some platform deadlifts, or even just loading the bar with 25s like with the speed work. This can be done as an ME movement, or a heavy accessory exercise. I definitely suggest going pretty heavy though.


 Yea good idea, I think I'll switch out SLDL's and those. I relized a few days ago I don't know shit about strength training. Do you know any good sites to go to?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Do you know any good sites to go to?




elitefts.com has all the articles you need!  lol

t-nation is awesome too.

lyle mcdonald's board, bodyrecomposition.com, has a powerlifting forum.

goheavy.com has a powerlifting forum and an olympic lifting forum.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

I do a lot of reading at T-Nation and EliteFTS as P-Funk suggested.  A lot of the Westside gurus write articles for both.  Dave Tate writes for T-Nation.  All kinds of guys write for EliteFTS.  There are A LOT of good articles at EliteFTS with regard to powerlifting.

I believe T-Nation has a strength training forum that gets some decent action too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 24, 2005)

Bench press 135x3 155x3 175x3 195x2 (got help on the second one) 205x0 (not even close)
 Rack lock outs 135x3 155x3 155x2 (holy shit, max attempts take a lot out of you)
 Incline barbell 115x10 115x10 135x8
 Bent over rows 155x10 165x8 165x8
 Super setted with pull ups 12

 Not bad considering I went to bed at 5am and got up at 6:30.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

I think I'm going to do a push split on ME days and pull on DE days. I don't like working upper body twice a week because I don't know when to stop so I don't over train.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> *Bench press 135x3 155x3 175x3 195x2* (got help on the second one) 205x0 (not even close)
> Rack lock outs 135x3 155x3 155x2 (holy shit, max attempts take a lot out of you)
> *Incline barbell 115x10 115x10 135x8*
> Bent over rows 155x10 165x8 165x8
> ...


Do you stick to low reps (2-5) only for the power lifts and then do higher reps (8-10)  for the other lifts??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do you stick to low reps (2-5) only for the power lifts and then do higher reps (8-10) for the other lifts??


 Yea, 5-10 for other lifts 1-4 for powerlifts.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

Some times I'll do lower reps for them though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> The records are
> Bench 292
> Squat 405
> Deadlift 455
> ...



Those are your *state?* records for which class?  The class you are in now, or the 176 class?

That must be without equipment, because I have a friend
who does 310 unassisted at 176 on bench.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 26, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Those are your *state?* records for which class?  The class you are in now, or the 176 class?
> 
> That must be without equipment, because I have a friend
> who does 310 unassisted at 176 on bench.


 165, there is no 176 weight class.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 165, there is no 176 weight class.


180 is the next then right?

Well I just said 175 b/c on the first page, you said you wanted to be at that weight.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 26, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 180 is the next then right?
> 
> Well I just said 175 b/c on the first page, you said you wanted to be at that weight.


 181 yea. I want to be 175 because I can drop 10 pounds for the comp when I need to.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 181 yea. I want to be 175 because I can drop 10 pounds for the comp when I need to.



Dropping 10 lbs in about 2-3 weeks ( assuming that this is the time you take... )
wouldn't you lose decent amount of strength?  Like 10 lbs are on bench?

When I lose weight i slowly lose strength, I would think that the fasting you do before comp would severly limit strength? What do you do, or will you do exactly?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 26, 2005)

Nah, I not fasting. I'm going to try to get to 5% bodyfat, which would be a 5 pound loss. Then I would drop 5 pounds of water.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2005)

get to about 5lbs from where you want to be.  then just drop water (no or low carbs) that week......no food in the AM until after weigh in.  then pound down bagels and gatorade and start warming up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 27, 2005)

Speed squats 135x7
 Cleans 115x3 135x3 135x3 145x2 (These still don't feel right, in the since of neromuscular efficentcy (SP) I think that's what it's called...)
  DB SLDL 70x10 85x10 95x9 (need to start with 95 next time)
  Reverse hyper extensions (on machine) 300x10 300x9 300x10
  Weighted decline sit ups 35x15 25x20
  Calve raises 100x10 (4 sets)
  I tired to do static holds in rack position, but I could barely hold 135 after my work out.

 This work out felt really good. I'm not sure what was different, but I feel really good.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 28, 2005)

I accidently did ME rack lock outs today, and half way through relized it was DE day. 
 Speed bench 115x3 (7 sets)
 Incline DB's 60x12 65x8 (PR) 65x7
 Split jerks 115x1 120x1 125x1 (that went up really easy, I think I could hit 135)
 Bent rows 165x9 165x9 165x6
 Pull ups 15


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

why split jerks on upper body day?  They are much more of hip extension.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why split jerks on upper body day? They are much more of hip extension.


 I do them for shoulders, I don't think a little extra hip work will hurt anyway.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 31, 2005)

Good mornings 135x3 185x3 205x0 205x1 215x1 (PR)
 Front squats 185x3 205x1 215x1 (PR) I just relized I wasn't hold the rack position correctly, that's why my cleans were so low before.
 DB SLDL 90x10 95x8 100x8 (PR)
 SLDL 205x10 205x8
 Calve raises 110x10 x4 sets


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 2, 2005)

Bench 135x3 155x3 (that was harder than it should have been, something isn't right) 175x2 185x1 Shit.
 Db incline 60x8 60x7 60x9
 Dips BW+45x6 BW+45x6
 Jerks 115x3 135x1 (PR by 15 pounds) 145x0 (I barely missed it, can do it next time)

 Back and bi's on another day now.

 I'm worried that my bench keeps going down. I am also worried that my deadlift was so low the other day too. I'm going to give it 3 more weeks, and if it doesn't work I'm going to do a new routine.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 3, 2005)

Speed squats 135x3 (7 sets)
 Power cleans (no drop) 135x3 145x2 150x1(PR) I can't drop under this much weight, it's a mental thing. I'll get over it...
 DB SLDL 100x4 (grip slipped) 100x8(PR) 100x4
 Narrow stance Squats (started as ATF and at 225 I switched to a little below parallel) 185x8 205x10 225x10 245x8 (PR sort of)
 Reverse machine hypers 300x10 300x9
 Weighted sit ups 25x20 25x20


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Bench 135x3 155x3 (that was harder than it should have been, something isn't right) 175x2 185x1 Shit.



Chill out on the warmups.  You are inducing undue fatigue.  Let's say you're shooting for 185; it should look more like this:

45 x 8
95 x 3
115 x 3
135 x 1
155 x 1
185 x 1

The idea is just to get a little blood flowing, increase the temperature of your muscles, lubricate your joints, prep your central nervous system, and acclimate soft tissue to the impending loads.  You don't need to induce fatigue at all, and you shouldn't be!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 5, 2005)

Got a job tutoring and a job washing dishes at a pizza place, so I haven't worked out. I'm going to my grandmothers tomorrow. I need to change my routine to have time. So, three days a week, fullbody routine still westside sort of. I don't have a set work schedule, so my routine will by something like this.

 Day 1: ME upper DE lower
 Day 2: off
 Day 3:ME lower DE upper
 Day 4: off
 Day 5: off
 Day 6:Regular full body work out. 4-10 reps on everything.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Got a job tutoring and a job washing dishes at a pizza place, so I haven't worked out. I'm going to my grandmothers tomorrow. I need to change my routine to have time. So, three days a week, fullbody routine still westside sort of. I don't have a set work schedule, so my routine will by something like this.
> 
> Day 1: ME upper DE lower
> Day 2: off
> ...




there was some artilce on eliftefts.com once that was called "westide on 3 days a week" or something like that.  The program looked good and it was laid out like this:

day1- ME upper
day2- off
day3- DE lower
day4- off
day5- DE upper
day6- off
day7- off

then the next week it went

day1- ME lower
day2- off
day3- ME upper
day4- off
day5- DE lower
day6- off
day7- off

then the following week

day1- DE upper
day2- off
day3- ME lower
day4- off
day5- ME upper
day6- off
day7- off


you get the point.  They just pick up the next week where the other left off depending on if it was ME or DE.


Just a though.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2005)

That's probably how I would do it if I were to do a 3 day split.  I think I mentioned other funky possibilities that crossed my mind in my full body template, but that was one of them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 7, 2005)

Deadlifts 225x10 275x9 (PR) 295x2 (PR) 300x0
 Front squats olympic style 185x3 195x2
 Speed bench 115x3 6 sets
 Incline DB's 55x9 55x9 55x8
 Bent over rows 135x9 135x9

 So tired after deads.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Deadlifts 225x10 275x9 (PR) 295x2 (PR) 300x0
> Front squats olympic style 185x3 195x2
> Speed bench 115x3 6 sets
> Incline DB's 55x9 55x9 55x8
> ...



Nice workout!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 9, 2005)

Bench 135x3 155x3 175x3 185x1
 DB bench 65x7 65x6
 Jerks 95x1 115x1 135x1 145x1 155x1 (PR) Body weight jerk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Bent over rows 135x10 155x9 165x7
 Pull ups 20
 Speed squats 135x3 155x3 6 sets
 SLDL 185x8 205x5


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 13, 2005)

I worked out yesterday, but I can't remember what I did. Last night I almost died of alcohol poisioning. My blood alcohol level was around .31. So I'm done drinking. Back to working out tomorrow...


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I worked out yesterday, but I can't remember what I did. Last night I almost died of alcohol poisioning. My blood alcohol level was around .31. So I'm done drinking. Back to working out tomorrow...




No drinking for you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I worked out yesterday, but I can't remember what I did. Last night I almost died of alcohol poisioning. My blood alcohol level was around .31. So I'm done drinking. Back to working out tomorrow...


 I ment, 3.1 not .31.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 15, 2005)

Squats 225x3 245x3 265x3 285x1 295x0
 Jerks 135x1 155x0 barely missed
 DB SLDL 100x6 100x6 100x3
 Speed bench 115x3 x5 sets
 DB incline 55x10
 Bent over rows 165x6 155x6
 Pull ups 18


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 17, 2005)

Speed squats 135x3 6 sets
 Good mornings 135x10 185x6 195x11 205x8
 Over head squats 95x2 95x4
 Incline bench 95x1 115x1 135x1 155x1 165x1
 DB press 65x6 65x4
 Bent over rows 165x9 165x7


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

Deadlifts 225x10 275x7 275x5 God those took everything out of me
 DB SLDL 90x7
 Decline sit ups 25x20 25x20

 Had to stop. Deadlifts took everything I had.

  I downloaded the new system of a down album (hypnotize) it's really good in case any one listens to them.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I ment, 3.1 not .31.



Nah, you were right.  It's .31.  It's expressed as a decimal, but it represents a percentage.  .31 = 31%.  For a male of average weight I believe .31 if firmly into the coma territory.  .4 is usually death.  I read some article a while ago where the police picked up some drunk old guy in the streets of Latvia (I think Latvia anyway...) with a blood alcohol level of .76.  The guy somehow lived.

Anyway, take it easy man!  We can't have you dying.  If you drank yourself to death, I would have to kick your ass.  Hehe.  Kidding kidding; just trying to be humorous about it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nah, you were right. It's .31. It's expressed as a decimal, but it represents a percentage. .31 = 31%. .


 That's what I thought, but the cop said it was 3.1, I think he just mis spoke.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I worked out yesterday, but I can't remember what I did. Last night *I almost died of alcohol poisioning*. My blood alcohol level was around .31. So I'm done drinking. Back to working out tomorrow...


I'm going to report you to the police! 
At 16 you should be in Church not out drinking booze.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm going to report you to the police!
> At 16 you should be in Church not out drinking booze.



 

No more alcohol for you Mister.  Alcohol will halt your muscle/strength gains.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 26, 2005)

Took like five days off.

 Good mornings 185x3 205x3 225x3 (PR) 245x1 (30 pound PR)
 DB SLDL 100x9 100x5 100x5
 DB bench 60x10 60x10 60x11
 DB incline 55x9
 Jerks 95x1 135x1 155x0 (got it half way)
 Bent over rows 175x8 (PR) 175x6
 Wide grip pull ups 22 (PR)
 Weighted sit ups 25x20 25x20


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice good morning.  I used those extensively when I did Westside.  I attribute much of my success in improving my deadlift to heavy GMs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice good morning. I used those extensively when I did Westside. I attribute much of my success in improving my deadlift to heavy GMs.


 How far down did you go? I can't hit parallel (shoulders with floor)with out rounding my lower back with no weight. I have a long torso I guess. I go to right above parallel.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> How far down did you go? I can't hit parallel (shoulders with floor)with out rounding my lower back with no weight. I have a long torso I guess. I go to right above parallel.



I go pretty deep.  It's hard to tell exactly as I never look to the side.  I estimate about parallel though.  In a non-adjustable power rack I go about an inch short of the rack.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 29, 2005)

Tired today, just did some deadlifts
 275x9 275x1 (couldn't get anymore up)


----------



## KentDog (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, I don't usually check out journals but I stumbled upon yours just now and I wanted to add that I think it's really cool that you are going for your state record; it's awesome to have a goal like that. 19 months, you can do it. Just take it easy on the boozing from here on out ok?


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 30, 2005)

i had alcohol poisening once ,,,not good i woke up in hospital,,,,,,,,,lay off the booze it will hinder your gains


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 4, 2005)

Been working out, but haven't had time to post.
 Yesterday's work out was

 1 min rest intervals for the whole work out
 Parallel squats 225x10 245x10 265x3 
 Front squats 135x1 185x1 195x1
 incline DB 55x10 55x9 55x6
 Bent over rows 175x7
 pull ups 15 (super setted with rows)


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey bro...looking good. Lower the reps on the deadlift workouts - I swear to god it will help.

Try 1x10 (comfortable warm-up weight)
2x8 (around 60%)
2x3 (around 85%)
1x1 heavy as you can go.

You might be warn out after this, but that's okay. Deadlifts can go up QUICK if you train hard enough. Concentrate on your main lifts - squats, deadlifts, bench. Everything else comes second. Sometimes I never made it to my auxillary lefts, but made sure I had a hell of a workout with my primary powerlifting lifts. Best of luck man! You've got this!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 4, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Hey bro...looking good. Lower the reps on the deadlift workouts - I swear to god it will help.
> 
> Try 1x10 (comfortable warm-up weight)
> 2x8 (around 60%)
> ...



Listen to this guy.  He is one strong bastard.  I have always respected his strength levels, particularly at that bodyweight.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey whats up man!  Looks like your progressing well when your sober!  It sucks to get that high I've been there before it aint fun at all!  I was sick for a while after I drank that much.  I only got like .33 though and it was miserable.


----------



## lecarl (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck i hope u beat the record ...aslo are u alowed to take anything like creatine or steriods ? just wondering


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 15, 2006)

ihateschoolmt hasn't posted on these boards for a LONG time...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> ihateschoolmt hasn't posted on these boards for a LONG time...


 Yea, well I'm back and I'm using this to long my work outs again.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG he's alive... Where have you been?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 26, 2006)

Good luck with your routine and finding time to post it....

I am _irresistibly_ curious- are you eagerly looking forward to your upcoming school year?

_*keeps perfectly straight face*_


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2006)

Just startede back working out again, so I did full body routines for a little while and I am going to start my new routine in a few days. It will be something like this.

deadlift day- 
deadlifts 3 sets 
sldl 2 set
bent over rows 3 sets 
wide pull ups (pull down machine until I get some strength back) 3 sets
DB curls 2 sets

Squat day-
ATF Squats 3 sets
ATF front squats 1 sets
ATF over head squats 1 sets
Calve raises 4 sets
(all squats ATF)

Bench press-
Bench press 3 sets
Close grip bench 2 sets
DB press 3 sets
Medial flies 2 sets

Week 2
deadlift day- 
Good mornings 3 sets 
Deadlifts 2 set
wide pull ups (pull down machine until I get some strength back) 3 sets
bent over rows 3 sets 


Squat day-
Squats 3 sets
ATF front squats 2 sets
ATF over head squats 1 sets
Calve raises 4 sets


Bench press-
DB Bench press 3 sets
DB Incline 2 sets
Weighted dips 3 sets
BB press 3 sets
Medial flies 2 sets


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> OMG he's alive... Where have you been?


 I got a little too far into drugs for a while.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:


> Good luck with your routine and finding time to post it....
> 
> I am _irresistibly_ curious- are you eagerly looking forward to your upcoming school year?
> 
> _*keeps perfectly straight face*_


I am starting a new school this year, and it seems easier than my old school so I accually am kind of looking forward to it. Plus, it starts at 8:30 am instead of 7:20 like my old school.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh yea, and I weigh 150 at the moment, I got down to 130 sometime this summer, but when I quick drinking and started eating more I got back up to 150. My goal is to gain 30 pounds in the next year and be as strong as I can. Muscle memory should help me get back to ~163 before too long.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 26, 2006)

Good luck to you, try and stay away from that shit... Occassional drinking's fine, but when you rely on it to have fun is when the problems start.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I got a little too far into drugs for a while.


I hope you kicked the bad habits in the ass.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I hope you kicked the bad habits in the ass.


 Yup 70 some odd days sober.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Yup 70 some odd days sober.


Good, nothing like hitting the weights and juicing up to lead a healthy life style.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 27, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Good, nothing like hitting the weights and *juicing* up to lead a healthy life style.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


>


I know, I was being sarcastic....as usual.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 29, 2006)

I forgot to post my work out yesterday, here it is:

Deadlifts- 185x10 205x8 215x4
SLDL- 135x10
Calve raises- 90x20 140x15 140x15
Bent over rows- 135x8 135x7 135x7
Pull downs- 100x7 100x8 100x7


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

> I forgot to post my work out yesterday



don't let it happen again.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2006)

Bench 135x5 135x5 135x3 
DB incline bench 40x8 40x7
dips (which I cant do without ceating anymore) 8 then 6 

Not a long work out but it got the job done.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 6, 2006)

deadlift 135x10 185x7 205x6 215x3
SLDL 135x8
calve extensions 200x10 4 sets
bent over rows 135x8 145x6 145x5
pull downs 100x9 105x7 105x7


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for the update.


----------

